# a bit of this, a bit of that..



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all..

Well, now that I have signed back up to DW, I thought some of you may be interested in a few sneak peeks at just a handful vehicles that myself or with Simon [Baker21] have detailed since I have been away..








































































































































I will start to compile some write ups over the next couple of months. Any write ups that you want to see first, let me know..

Cheers all..

Mr. dooka ..


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

cant beat a shiney v6


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice selection car's there Rob! 

:thumb:


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice to see the little loop dude. Hope to see Dooka again soon :buffer:


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice, nice garage too! Is there a garage thread on it?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Cheers all ..

No worries Gavin, told you I would get around to it, got so many write ups, though I would choose a hand full of them..

No build thread I'm afraid, to risky these days, but trust me, the build was a nightmare, but a great purpose built place to work in ..


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Fair do's. I'm guessing it's a home garage? 

Perfect size if it is. That's what I'll be chasing when it comes to buying a home!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice to have you back fella, some extremely tasty motors there! Think you might have a DW first with the Tesla!


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

Audi a3 write up please


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I thought the A3 may of been called. It is the one I am currently working on ..

Not a home garage, but not far off. A purpose built building on a small plot of land..

Good to be back Birchy , will have to get the Tesla up quick too then ..


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

I would like to read the lotus Esprit detail please


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Another vote for the Lotus please.


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Thank you Mr Dooka:argie::argie::argie: Lotus for me please:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome stuff mate!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I think they,re all sh1t , what you need is a caddyvan rear conversion going on in that garage


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Liking the Audi though the wheel colour is mashing my head a bit lol.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I think they,re all sh1t , what you need is a caddyvan rear conversion going on in that garage


..


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Lol!!!!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

So you've been putting your feet up a lot then  

Looking forward to the write-ups :thumb: some interesting wheels in that list.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Rob :wave:

Nice selection of cars there, nice to see you back too :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

That Audi looks stunning! Would like to see a write up of that.... 

Top work on some stunning cars by the looks of things mate!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

the wash mitt/pad man is back :thumb:

and about time too 

Say hi to jason for me when he is next in with you 

kelly


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Some tasty motors there Rob :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Rob


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice selection Rob. Im feeling a bit more refined and mature so Jaguar XF please.:car:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work there


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Esprit pls Rob:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Merc, Lupo & R32 write up's please :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

some nice motors there man,love the esprit and silver porsche.


----------



## LRBK (Jul 23, 2012)

Some nice cars there. Tesla or GTR would get my vote for next write up! :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

About time you signed up on here again........

Shame that we have been so busy of late but to be fair I have a fair few motors to write up also, will endevour to get one up this coming week buddy......:thumb:

Have to say, some great motors completed there..........:thumb:

PS......Change that Avatar.......


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

They all look really nice :thumb: Outstanding jobs!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome back Rob.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Cracking selection mate nice to see your busy! Dooka, got a question for you, where did you get your stand/tripods for your halides?

Cheers
Chris


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Hell, do them all. I can't decide .


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

DetailMe said:


> Cracking selection mate nice to see your busy! Dooka, got a question for you, where did you get your stand/tripods for your halides?
> 
> Cheers
> Chris


The tripods are from Tool Station, just used the old screw fix lights..


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

That Audi is sweet!! A write up on that would be great:thumb:


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Really nice looking cars ,would love to see the Range Rover writeup purely because I'm trying to get the inspiration to detail the wifes recently bought 2005. C'ant wait to see these cars up on DW!:thumb:


----------



## jb93 (Apr 5, 2012)

They all look :argie:

...but I reckon Lupo GTI first :thumb:


----------

